# fernseher als monitor



## maxiswatching (31. März 2005)

hi,
folgendes problem. habe meinen pc am fernseher angeschlossen und den fernseher als 2. monitor verwendet. wenn ich nun eine dvd oder einen avi file gestartet habe, dann waren die am fernseher immer automatisch auf vollbild am monitor ein kleines fenster, das im hintergrund laufen konnte.

jetzt hab ich meinen pc mit windows xp professional neu aufgesetzt. am fernsehre sehe ich nurmehr den desktop hintergrund. wenn ich eine dvd oder winamp starte tut sich gar nix. die grafikkarte ist geforce fx 5200. 

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

lg markus


----------



## turboprinz (31. März 2005)

HiHo,
kann sein das du die Monitore vertauscht hast?!


----------



## chmee (1. April 2005)

Bei den Erweitert-Einstellungen die NView-Einstellungen der Karte überprüfen, dort Klonen
versuchen..

mfg chmee


----------

